# what to expect about full time RV'ing



## tna7477 (May 10, 2013)

We are a homeschooling family of 6 4 kids aging 10,8,4 and 1.. we have are looking in to buy a Mountaineer by Montana 346LBQ it is a bunk house plus extra half bath and camp kitchen. We plan on living full time weather we travel or not it will help us to get credit score up and then we arnt held down to one spot we can go where ever until we find what we want to do. Homeschooling helps with this. I am so glad I found this website!! I am hoping we can meet more ppl in our shoes. SO any of you who do this already have you heard anything bad about this brand? What are some things I as a mom need to watch for??


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

to Mothering! You may want to join our Full Time RV Living group here. Good luck!


----------

